# Specialized Shoe Sizing?



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

So.. I want to get this years Elite Road shoe from Specialized. I need to order online since I have no access to nearby shops to try these shoes on first.
Specialized has a decent return policy anyways.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=40468&menuItemId=9309&eid=4927

Anyhow.. I normally wear around a size 12 shoe. My current Shimano RO-75 shoes are size 12 as well.

Specialized shows that I should get around a size 45

Do they run small or big?

Any experience with Specialized shoes would be helpful!


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

The sizing conversion to US sizes is really messed up for spec shoes. I wear an 11.5 normally and my spec mtb comp shoes are a 45.5.

besides that I love my shoes.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Yikes.. hope that doesn't mean I need to order blind.. 

Thats a full size larger than advertised.


----------



## fastev (Jan 4, 2010)

11.5 in running shoes, my BG Carbon road shoes are 45. Great shoes though...


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep, that is why I ended up buying mine at a shop so I could try them on first.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Running shoes fit similar to cycling shoes.. Almost. Maybe I can give the 45.5's a shot..


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

You can order a couple pairs to try them and just send back the one that doesn't fit - you'll have to pay for shipping them back though.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

My running shoes are a 45, my specialized pros are 43.5.. Took a while to find the right fit, but now I totally dig em.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Anyone wear Shimano shoes and Specialized? 

Might be the best comparison..


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

moralleper said:


> The sizing conversion to US sizes is really messed up for spec shoes.


Wow, I just looked on line an you're right.
My Specalized shoes are 43.5 and they fit perfect (they'd be considered too tight for a walking/running shoe but perfect by bike standards). The chart says that means I should be a 10.5 US. I'm 9.5. 10 maybe in some brands but never 10.5. And that's for street shoes so US bike shoe I might even be a 9. Looks like the chart is off bu one full US size to me.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Anyone wear Shimano shoes and Specialized?


My specialized shoes are 44 vs my Shimano mtb shoes which are 45. I usually wear size 10.5 shoes, sometimes an 11 - depends...


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Hmm.. Seems like we're pretty much all over the place. This sucks.. Why can't companies all follow a standard for sizing that works!?


----------



## PhysioJoe (May 6, 2008)

My road shoes I had from Specialized were 48. They fit almost identical to my current Shimano shoes, size 47. I wear 12 in Nike running shoes, 12 in Vans, 12.5 in Pearl Izumi, 12-12.5 in most other brands. 

Hope this helps.
-Physiojoe


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

11 in every day shoes, running, dress, etc. 44 in Specialized.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

Size 8 in every day shoes and running shoes. Size 41 in Specialized, Nike and Carnac road shoes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

IME I find the Spec shoe chart to be pretty accurate. I consistently take a 8.5 street shoe and a 42 Spec cycling shoe. I also took a 42 in a Shimano, but that was 20 years ago, so n/a now. 

OP: If you're 'flying blind' as you say and ordering sight unseen, I think going up 1/2 size from your street shoes would be relatively safe, but that's JMO.


----------



## g-dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

I wear an 8.5-9 street shoe. I purchased the spec. elite in size 42. The fit is right on. I am having trouble with one of the ratchet straps though. This is only after 2 months of riding.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I just bought some Specialized shoes last month and I usually wear a size 12. The size 46 fits great.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a pair of S-works in size 43.5 and a pair of Shimano R220's in size 44. The length is about the same but the S-works is wider.

I hope this helps. My advice is order 2 to 3 sizes then keep the one that fits, return the others.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Hmm.. Seems like we're pretty much all over the place. This sucks.. Why can't companies all follow a standard for sizing that works!?


well, my foot is a 43.5, if there doesn't need to be as much room in the toebox (since the footbed doesn't flex.. at all...)


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I've tried Specialized shoes on a few times. The last pair I tried on a few weeks ago was old stock from 2008 or so but the place still wanted full price so I passed. They were a 45.5 and felt a bit snug. Since they're older I want to make sure they haven't really changed their sizing.


My Shimano's are actually 47's now that I look and they're a little big. I have room at the end but they're narrower. 


The Size 46 sounds promising!
Now just need to decide... blue and white to semi match my bike... Or black and red since white gets dirty...


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a pair of Specialized from about 2005, a pair from 2008, and a pair from 2009. All the same size.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

In Sidi and lake shoes I wear 44 but for specialized I wear 43. I just bought a pair of the BG S works shoes.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Ended up getting a size 45.5 and stepped up a level as well..
2010 Specialized Comp shoes... 

They fit like a dream! My heal doesn't move.. the toe area is really roomy. The buckles don't pinch and I have zero slop around my foot at all. They're also much lighter than my old shoes.

I also picked up some Speedplay Zero pedals. Been riding Crank Brothers Quattro's for 3 years.

It's going to take some time to adjust to all the change but I like it so far!

Specialized Body Geometry stuff is winning me over! On the maiden voyage with this combo I could feel my foot angled slightly and my knee tracking differently. Only time will tell how it works for me.


----------

